# Short term London foster for Milo



## tigermoth (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've come on here to ask if anyone could offer my boy Milo a short term stay from around the second week of October 2012 for about 3 weeks.

I've been evicted from my flat as my landlord has had it repossessed and I am struggling to find a new place in time. I'm staying with friends and cannot bring Milo with me. I can only afford to kennel him for two weeks. 

My only other resort is to give him up, which breaks my heart as he is a Battersea rescue and we've been together 2 years and he's my little man!

He's house-trained, neutered, FIV negative, had his shots, is regularly wormed and de-flea'd and has no health problems.

He has a lovely temperement, sleeps a hell of a lot, and is really affectionate.

I'll provide his food and scratch mat, litter tray and litter.

If someone kind-hearted enough could help me out, I'd be eternally grateful.

TG


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is a lovely Boy. Hope someone comes along to help you out.
If not try a local cattery if it's only for 3 weeks.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is a lovely looking boy.
Have you contacted the Mayhew? I believe they offer foster placements.
Can you post a little more about where abouts in London you are, and also keep us up to date regarding your prospects for the new flat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what needs does he have and what type of home are you looking for, obviously i know it would be indoors only and is it only for 3 weeks or possibly longer?


----------



## tigermoth (Sep 17, 2012)

I have not tried the Mayhew but I will ring them. Thanks for the tip.

Milo's needs are simple: somewhere comfy to sleep. Food. Water. A brush once or twice a week and cuddles. 

He's not great with other boy cats as he gets a bit jealous, a bit better with girl cats. This is based on having him as both an outdoor and indoor pet in a cat-heavy neighborhood. 

He's patient with kids and adults alike. He absolutely hates being picked up but will happily get on your lap himself.

I'm am kenneling him from the 26th September for two weeks. Then need somewhere for him for three weeks from 9th/10th October. It will be 3 weeks only.

Areas: I am staying in Camden, so anywhere in the surrounding areas of North London as long as it's within the Tube network (as I don't drive).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

just bumping


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wish I could help, but I'm nowhere near you 

Good luck, I really hope you find somewhere for him soon.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't help but if I reply it will stay near the top.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

any luck yet?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tigermoth said:


> I have not tried the Mayhew but I will ring them. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Milo's needs are simple: somewhere comfy to sleep. Food. Water. A brush once or twice a week and cuddles.
> 
> ...


Hi

A friend of mine says that Cats' Protection do short-term fosters, often for battered wives who have left their partners and don't want to leave their cats behind. I foster for a small charity in w London, but know for a fact that all the foster homes are full, so much so that one of the vets they use has about ten at his practice which he is boarding for them. Worth a try, but as it's the kitten season still, foster homes will be a bit difficult to find. If he's not too good with other cats I could not help as I have four boys, all placid. However, I will ask one of our trustees if there is any way we can help...if necessary I could transport him from Camden to w. London. Celia Hammond are great and helpful too.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think Catcoonz has also offered.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tigermoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've come on here to ask if anyone could offer my boy Milo a short term stay from around the second week of October 2012 for about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Tigerloth : please pm me you mobile or email and will get back to you.

Thank you

Calvine


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Did Milo find his foster home?


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

I would love to help as I am not that far from Camden. Just two things concern me. What would be the situation if you could not take him back? The fosterer would then be stuck with. Also, if he got out and lost while being fostered, it would be a big responsibility.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

OP hasn't been back since their last post. Such a shame when people don't give an update.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, the reason I asked again was that a friend of mine had said he would be able to do it...I knew it would have a good home as he took one of mine "on loan" as a mouser for several months and looked after him beautifully. He said he would be happy to take Milo and could happily pick him up from n London (he lives in the Midlands but is down here on business quite often. So I left a message (in a post) for Milo's owner to contact me. That was weeks ago and not a squeak, so one assumes that arrangemenst were made. It would heve been nice to know, but people don't always think the same way.


----------

